# Terrible Breath



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

Corona's breath is almost unbearable! It was smelly before, but it's absolutely rank now. She's on raw (pre-made), gets a RMB about once a week and has access to a Himalayan Dog Chew several days a week.. she isn't a very big chewer though really. Her teeth aren't great, they do have some tartar and plaque, but not a lot. Also, she was just at the vet last month and there were no major oral concerns.

Any ideas??


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I brush my girls teeth daily and find that their breathe is odorless for the most part...did you mention this to the vet ? Has Corona had any gastric problems ?


----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

No gastric problems. I didn't mention it to the vet at the time, as it wasn't so bad then.. but she has since recommended a dental cleaning. Not really thrilled about having to put my girl under anesthetic again, but I guess that's my best option at this time.


----------



## Nicci (Aug 11, 2011)

My little boy has terrible breath and I was hoping there may be a wonder cure here. It can't be his teeth, he's only 6 months old. I've tried brushing his teeth but he absolutely hates it, so he has different kinds of chews that I give him sometimes. His food is dry and I can't understand why his is like that and my little girls isn't when they both have exactly the same food, chews etc.


----------

